# colorful olive



## barry richardson (Jul 7, 2017)

I turned this last year, has sat on a shelf since and hadn't really looked at it. took it down to photograph for a potential customer and realized the colors have intensified over time, kinda cool...

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 17 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Jul 7, 2017)

Man, you make some sweet stuff Barry! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## TimR (Jul 7, 2017)

wow that's sweet...like the richness of the color too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 7, 2017)

Looks like the price just went up eh!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 7, 2017)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 7, 2017)

Very nice! Doesn't look like it distorted much while drying.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Intense! Probably priceless! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 7, 2017)

Some day fellas ! 
I love this site ! 
If I live long enough maybe I'll post something as cool as that ! 
Hats off to ya ! That's just neat !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 7, 2017)

Beautiful piece Barry. The colors and the contrast they create are pretty spectacular. How the hell do you just " put it on a self" with a piece like that ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jul 9, 2017)

Nice looking piece ! Wonder what it would look like with a bend wood or turned handle on it ??

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks Albert, I think with a bent wood handle on it, it would look like a pitcher......




ain't gonna happen though, not my thing.....


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jul 9, 2017)

That's cool, your thing looks Great just the way it is !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 11, 2017)

I love the figure in this piece, how the heartwood/sapwood boundary curves between the voids ... oh, and the turning is pretty good too


----------



## ColWA (Jul 12, 2017)

What a beautiful piece of Olive and very well turned, love the shape too.
Must have come from an old tree. I have noticed that the older the tree is the more intense the grain & colour.
This is especially true with the root timber.
When knocking over trees on my block I always save the roots sections.
Great job

Col

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Jul 26, 2017)

Very, very nice wood and workmanship yeah.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

